# Changes Regarding Renunciation



## Nobledreamer (Sep 8, 2013)

I am not sure if this has already been posted on a different thread but would like to make sure this information is passed on.

The renunciation fee regarding US citizenship has risen dramatically. It is now $2350 to renounce. This will be effective as of September 6, 2014. No one knows if those with appointments on or after that date will be advised of this fact before their meetings.

https://www.federalregister.gov/art...epartment-of-state-and-overseas-embassies-and



The Toronto Consulate is now experiencing a backlog with the next available time for renunciation appointments now said to be in February 2015.

Want to shed U.S. citizenship? Get in line - National | Globalnews.ca


The procedure for renouncing is no longer done via an appointment made online.

Renunciation | Consulate General of the United States Toronto, Canada


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

That pretty much confirms my current plan:

* * * radar * * *

---------------

* * * * me * * * *


----------



## Nobledreamer (Sep 8, 2013)

Rather well put Nononymous!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nononymous said:


> That pretty much confirms my current plan:
> 
> * * * radar * * *
> 
> ...


lane:lane:lane:

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

We'll see how it plays out with the investment bank. I'm not prepared to hand over citizenship info and SSN if I don't have reportable accounts. I may be fired as a customer.


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

There's no wait to renounce in sunny Belize--come on down! It just takes an appointment on two successive Thursdays (and in between you can go cave tubing, zip lining, snorkeling, diving, sailing, hang out with monkeys, climb Mayan ruins, etc. etc. etc.).


----------

